# Scene of the Crime - Egg Noodles



## forty_caliber (Oct 31, 2010)

I made some chicken stew yesterday.  Common fare chicken broth, carrots, celery, onions, thickened with roux.  I didn't have store bought egg noodles so I decided to make my own.  

The noodles turned out tough and rubbery.  This seems to happen every time I get near home-made pasta / noodles.  Can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.  The noodles had great consistency, rolled out easily, and didn't fall apart when I put them in the pot.   I didn't use a fancy pasta machine, just a rolling pin and bread board.

How were egg noodles made 50 or 100 years ago?  Has this recipe been "healtherized" to the point that it's no longer the same thing like so many other foods?

I'm beginning to think that I should stay completely away from noodle making and just stick with BBQ.  I think my teenagers would tend to agree and I could avoid the next six weeks of "rubber noodle" jokes at the same time. 

Egg Noodles
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 1/2 cups flour
3 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons cold water

Directions:

Mix the flour and salt together in stand mixer bowl fitted with dough hook.  Add the eggs and knead scraping down sides of bowl, until the dough forms a rough ball.  If the dough is rough, add water 1 teaspoon at a time and continue kneading.   If the dough is sticking to the side of the bowl, add 1 tablespoon of flour at a time and continue kneading. 

Turn the dough ball out onto dry work surface - knead by hand until smooth, about 1-2 minutes.  Cover with plastic wrap and set aside for at least 15 minutes.

Cut dough ball in half.   Roll out each half to 1/8th inch thick.  Cut into 1 x 3 inch squares.  Line a baking sheet with wax paper layout noodles in a single layer.

.40


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 31, 2010)

It sounds like they were overworked and devloped too much gluten; using a stand mixer with a doughhook and kneeding may have been too much.


----------



## letscook (Oct 31, 2010)

I love gnocchis instead of noodles
... 3lbs boiled potato, 2 cups flour 1 egg pinch salt 
dont over mix --  then cut chunk off roll into a long line then cut into 1/2 - 1" pcs and roll down the back of a fork to make line. you now can boil them til then float to the top or toss them right into your soup stew etc.


----------



## blissful (Oct 31, 2010)

letscook said:


> I love gnocchis instead of noodles
> ... 3lbs boiled potato, 2 cups flour 1 egg pinch salt
> dont over mix -- then cut chunk off roll into a long line then cut into 1/2 - 1" pcs and roll down the back of a fork to make line. you now can boil them til then float to the top or toss them right into your soup stew etc.


 I love these, they are so light and delicious, we add a little nutmeg to them too. My son makes them sometimes, and we call them 'little pillows of love'. lol


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 31, 2010)

I have failed at homemade pasta everytime.I have not tried again in years.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 31, 2010)

.40 I did some searching and here's one for you to try ....

Egg Noodles Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2010)

My mum used to make egg noodles that were more egg in a noodle shape that ordinary noodle.

For each egg add two to three tablespoons of liquid. Whisk this very well, then whisk in one to two tblsps of flour. It should be fairly thin.

Fry this in a single thin layer on a frying pan, like a crepe, but it doesn't need to be flipped over. Lift it out when it is well set and no longer wet. Roll it up and cut it into noodles. Add to soup.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 31, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I have failed at homemade pasta everytime.I have not tried again in years.



I had this issue until I switched to using semolina flour to replace half of the white flour by the advice of my friend's Italian granny.  She also had me let the dough rest for about 20 to 30 minutes before rolling it or putting it through the hand-crank pasta machine.  Then it came out perfect.

~Kathleen


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.  I'll try this again one of these days.  I've book marked the allrecipes.com version.  When the teenagers least suspect it...homemade pasta will strike again.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I'll try this again one of these days. I've book marked the allrecipes.com version. When the teenagers least suspect it...homemade pasta will strike again.
> 
> .40


 
You can always threaten to beat them with a rubber noodle...  Sorry!


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 31, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  I'll try this again one of these days.  I've book marked the allrecipes.com version.  When the teenagers least suspect it...homemade pasta will strike again.
> 
> .40



LOL....but, knowing teenagers as I do, the only homemade pasta that will be revisited at the holiday dinner conversations will be the one that was the disaster.  Teens are notorious for their selective memory.  

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 31, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> LOL....but, knowing teenagers as I do, the only homemade pasta that will be revisited at the holiday dinner conversations will be the one that was the disaster. Teens are notorious for their selective memory.
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
Oh YES!  Just ask my Mom...and we haven't been teenagers for a couple of years.   But, her disasters are brought up at every family reunion.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Nov 1, 2010)

I like some 'chew' to my noodles, but maybe yours are too thick? Try rolling them out more.


----------



## zfranca (Nov 5, 2010)

I make my egg pasta with the food processor. Works everytime.
Egg pasta

*(Basic recipe)*
*Ingredients**:*
*2* cups                         white flour
3                      medium eggs
1                      TBS olive oil
¼ tsp               salt (optional)
¼ cup              extra flour for working the dough.
 
*Directions**:*
Put all ingredients into the food processor in the order given and process quickly until a ball forms (about 30 seconds), and it clings away cleanly from the sides of the container.
 
If it appears too sticky, remove the top and sprinkle one tablespoon of flour. Process briefly until it clings away from the sides. If it appears too dry and does not form a ball, you may need to add a little water, a tablespoon at a time. You should not need more than one or two tablespoons of water, or one or two tablespoons of flour. Wrap in plastic and store in the refrigerator until needed. If you plan to use it right away, let it rest for fifteen minutes covered with a kitchen towel.

*Note: *Do not knead the pasta, contrary to bread, egg pasta works better if it is a rather stiff mass. It will be easier to handle after the gluten has relaxed. You can freeze unused pasta, it will get slightly darker in color, but nothing to worry about, it’s just the oxidation process.
P.S. When you dropped the pasta was the water at a hard boil? For home made egg pasta it is best a gentle boil, and instead of draining it it is safer to scoop it out with a large slotted spoon.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 5, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> It sounds like they were overworked and devloped too much gluten; using a stand mixer with a doughhook and kneeding may have been too much.



:thumbsup:


----------

